# How I got GTA IV for my PS3...



## friendforafoe (Apr 29, 2008)

I orginally posted this as a response to another thread, but thought it deserved it's own thread...enjoy!

A lil story for everyone:

So I'm stationed in the middle east and needed to get my GTA on. I made the mistake of preordering in-store in the states at EB games (this is before my orders changed) and then i get sent here with no way of getting my game (on top of screwing me out of multiple things...fiance, GTA, family, etc). I kept reading articles and getting pumped up for GTA, but I knew I wouldn't get it the day it came out. Our navy retail outlet is horrible about getting any games out the same day or in any sort of timely fashion (i would be waiting another two months for it to get here and ordering online means having to wait at least three weeks...i wanted it now). So on a completely ludicrous whim I went to the mall that they have here in Bahrain and went hunting for it...i mean it said "worldwide release" on the R* site.

Now I haven't been to this mall that much and this thing is fucking massive and really nice (Bahrain is a pretty nice place...google it) and I start my search. After an hour of walking around, pissing myself in anticipation (no not really), i finally find a videogame store that has some American imports, european, japanese....I'm looking and looking and I find nothing so I left. I keep wandering around for another hour, saw a Sony store....nothing ...I was disgruntled...I started to leave, but went into the same store i mentioned first out of desperation and went straight to the counter in frustration.

"Excuse me, but do you have GTA IV?" I asked

The clerk looked at me funny, i thought he didn't speak english so a said it again slower ... and then his eyes twinkled and he cracked a smile. He looks around like he's looking out for the 5-0 during a drug deal and tells me to "come into the back room" (which this store was tiny so it was just a friggin partition that was 5 foot tall ). He reached into a box and holds up a European version of GTA IV! Convenient considering PS3 games are non-region specific 

"This game has been banned from the Middle East, but we expected people like you...how much you wanna pay?" he asked in a heavy accent with a shark-toothed grin. 

"30 BD" I replied quickly, oggling the game the entire time.

"Okay boss! You got it!" he replied even quicker...the man didn't even barter with me which is almost customary here. He rang me up and handed me the game which he lovingly giftwrapped.

"Thank you!" I said excitedly.

He snatched the game from me  and put it into a black bag and wrapped it again. "Uuuuuuuuh...."  I was confused. He looks at me and points to a mall cop and goes back to quickly wrapping the game. So he double gift wraps it, puts it into a box, tapes the shit out of it, wraps once more, puts it into a game store bag, grabs a bag from another store, throws my triple-wrapped / bagged game in the store bag and randomly throws a fucking teddy bear into the other store bag then says, "Leave now" and points to the door and then says "  be careful".

I fucking hauled ass out of the mall and into my car and sped off home looking out for cops. I felt like a damn criminal. I get home and my girlfriend looked at me with a worried look knowing something was wrong. I tossed her the teddy bear (which she gave a genuine "aaaw, thanks baby") and told her to unwrap the game while i was smoking two cigarettes...

She laughed while trying to open the mulit-giftwrapped bag of fun and asked why it was wrapped up so much, so tightly. I told her the story and all she did was laugh and call me a crimnal nerd and an idiot for paying 30 BD for a "nintendo game" (30 BD is about $86...it's so worth it though). I realize i hadn't eaten so we ordered in food and talked for a bit. the food arrived, we ate, and continued to talk about work, stuff, blah, blah, blah. The next thing I know I was waking up for work today.  I FUCKING FELL ASLEEP AND DIDN'T EVEN GET TO PLAY THE GAME YESTERDAY!!!! I BROKE THE LAW HERE (they're hardcore about that), PAID WAY TOO MUCH FOR THE GAME, ATE MY SPICY CHICKEN SANDWHICH, AND FELL THE FUCK ASLEEP. NOW I HAVE 6.5 HOURS LEFT HERE AT WORK WHILE MY GAME JUST WAITS FOR ME. Massive fucking fail on my part 

The End


----------



## BigM555 (Apr 29, 2008)

That's awesome.

Enjoy man!


----------



## Naren (Apr 29, 2008)

"Banned in the middle east"! I expected as much. Not a surprise. Funny how strict they are about it.

What's BD, by the way? Bahrain Dollar?

Definitely massive fail on the not playing. I would be so owning that game... until late into the night. I still have to wait about a week for my copy to get here.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## friendforafoe (Apr 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> "Banned in the middle east"! I expected as much. Not a surprise. Funny how strict they are about it.
> 
> What's BD, by the way? Bahrain Dollar?
> 
> Definitely massive fail on the not playing. I would be so owning that game... until late into the night. I still have to wait about a week for my copy to get here.


 
BD=Bahraini Dinar It's roughly about $2.77 to the BD ...it can hurt sometimes, but gas is sooooooo fucking cheap... to fill up my tank costs about 4BD...that's uber convenient. 

WELL I WOULD be pwning all sorts of mofos on it, but when you work from 0200 in the morning to anywhere from 10am-4pm, you get a bit fatigued...especially working six days a week, having a fulltime girlfriend, having to play guitar, etc...pwning mofos on GTA shouldn't be an afterthought  it need to be within my priority list...jeez. I'm getting off at 10 this morning...3.5 hours left...dear god i can't wait. apparently it's not banned in all middle east countries...so i think that guy may have lied...so i shit my pants for nothing. Unless it IS banned from here...then that man could have gotten serious charges and so could i...if i was found out then and there...weird policies here...i guess that's why i like it so much


----------



## Naren (Apr 29, 2008)

friendforafoe said:


> BD=Bahraini Dinar It's roughly about $2.77 to the BD ...it can hurt sometimes, but gas is sooooooo fucking cheap... to fill up my tank costs about 4BD...that's uber convenient.
> 
> WELL I WOULD be pwning all sorts of mofos on it, but when you work from 0200 in the morning to anywhere from 10am-4pm, you get a bit fatigued...especially working six days a week, having a fulltime girlfriend, having to play guitar, etc...pwning mofos on GTA shouldn't be an afterthought  it need to be within my priority list...jeez. I'm getting off at 10 this morning...3.5 hours left...dear god i can't wait. apparently it's not banned in all middle east countries...so i think that guy may have lied...so i shit my pants for nothing. Unless it IS banned from here...then that man could have gotten serious charges and so could i...if i was found out then and there...weird policies here...i guess that's why i like it so much



GTA needs to be on your priority list. You need to get your priorities straight... specifically pwning mofos on GTA. 

I doubt that guy was lying. Think of the content in GTA and then think of the militaristic beliefs of most Middle Eastern countries.


----------



## Alpo (Apr 29, 2008)

Cool story. 

I still have my copy sitting there shrink-wrapped. I'm not in any hurry to play it.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 29, 2008)

That's a hell of a story man. Those are the kind of stories that are so badass to pass around. Badass you got a copy of the game too.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 30, 2008)

I been playing this game all night. It is so fucking sweet man. You NEED to call in sick tomorrow


----------



## friendforafoe (Apr 30, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I been playing this game all night. It is so fucking sweet man. You NEED to call in sick tomorrow


 
The funny thing about being in the military is you can't really call in sick...you need to PROVE you're sick and get an SIQ (sick in quarters) chit... assholes


----------



## PostOrganic (Apr 30, 2008)

That's insane.  You sure the government isn't spying on your internet hehe?


----------



## friendforafoe (Apr 30, 2008)

PostOrganic said:


> That's insane.  You sure the government isn't spying on your internet hehe?


 
nah...there's more important things going on in the world


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 30, 2008)

Holy fucking shit!
PROPS to you man


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 30, 2008)

that was an epic tale


----------



## friendforafoe (Apr 30, 2008)

UPDATE: I played it yesterday from 1030 am to about 12 am...i had work at 2 am...i'm tired as fuck...but it was so worth it

THIS

GAME

IS

FUCKING

SICK!!!

Just the amount of stuff you can do is insane...already got drunk and drove (fucking hilarious...my god), went to the cabaret (i hit a guy for talking to my virtual gf and the entire place got up and started chasing me, so i dialed 911 ingame and called for police...gunfire ensued...amazing), i actually felt guilty for shooting a clerk at the czech clothing store...she begged me not to, so i had to then, but just the way she reacted to the bullet and died...i felt really bad  it was almost tooooo realistic.

Now that I've stopped playing for the day, i don't feel the sudden urge to kill anybody or go on a crime spree. I commited violent and horrendous acts in the game (yes i went to the strip club and then shot old ladies for no reason), but does that make me a bad person...not really. I'm still the same guy I was before I played it...

...jack thompson needs to lay off the ganja


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 30, 2008)

friendforafoe said:


> I fucking hauled ass out of the mall and into my car and sped off home looking out for cops. I felt like a damn criminal.



Dude, you sounded like you feel ashame feeling that way  You shouldn't. You are living the life of GTA, man, that's frigging cool! 


On the other hand, I *ALMOST* bought the Special Edition yesterday... ok, long story short, I was going to pre-order the game but only I waited too long before I did that; and they were sold out at Cd Universe (damn). CdU charges the least for shipping overseas. My only other choice is the evil Amazon, but they charge $36 for shipping alone!!! (thus making the game cost $126 after shipping)  


Ok, so I was shopping with my wife last night here in town, and found the game (SE) in stores here for around $126. But I thought, at least I can have it NOW! So I picked one up and was actually at the cashier about to pay for it until... I realized it was an Aussie version!!! As many of you know they censor the Aussie version, although what actually got cut out is not known... so I immediately told them I no longer wanted it and walked out... then as soon as I came home and I ordered it from Amazon... will need to wait til next week before I have the game, but at least it is a US version!


----------



## friendforafoe (Apr 30, 2008)

i feel bad for the aussies...the have scary spiders and creatures and a censored GTA...


----------



## templton89 (May 1, 2008)

my story is not as exciting but still almost made me shit my pants...

preordred from newegg - $56, but then decided that 3 days of waiting is too much, and i'd only save 5-6 bucks... so I decided to cancel it later on.

in the morning I got up as early as I could (10.30 - worked late night before), grabbed my bike and raced to toyRus which opens at 10. No crowds, no lines - nothing like I expected, and the second I walk in one of the cashiers yells - GTA4 is not available untill 5 pm!!! - WTF? - you gota have preorder number in order to get it - but still have to wait till 5...if you don't have it - well pray that there will be some left for those that didn't make a preorder....
so I left the damn store with thoughts that I won't get the game for another week, but still decided to go to BestBuy right next - there were 2 cop cars waiting at the entrance and I almost cracked imagining some desperate 13 year old who's cutting the school to get gta, grabs it and runs for his life avoiding security and then being tackled by cops....
.... so I walk in , see about 30-40 ppl walking around the store with gta in their hands - almost shitted myself again because of relieve - grabbed one of hundgreds of boxes and marched to the cashier...where they almost made me shit myself again when they asked for ID and I thought that I probably forgot it at home...but luckily I found it and now almost for 2 days instead of living real life here in brooklyn, I live in gta 

ps trains in the game loooook horrible - mega dirty and with lots of "street-art" on them... i mean they used to be like that 20-25 years ago
and where are the MTA busses? always wanted to blow up a few))


----------



## Azyiu (May 1, 2008)

^ nice story... so any of y'all getting the Special Edition like me?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 1, 2008)

I got it yesterday, but had to get a ps3 to go with it, anyone want a wii?


----------



## Azyiu (May 1, 2008)

Amazon has sent out my order via UPS, and I also just called my local UPS office to arrange for a delivery time. I will get it on Monday night, awesome!!!


----------



## friendforafoe (May 5, 2008)

So anyone have a favorite bit yet? Don't give away story, just something you've seen or done that was totally bad ass. I like damaging my car to the point it's on fire a bit then I make sure to park it at a busy intersection and block the road so everyone has to stop...then i step back and watch the fireworks begin...it gets pretty epic after there's 15 or so cars on fire, smoke eveywhere, and people flailing their arms around...the best part? no wanted level stars!


----------



## TomAwesome (May 5, 2008)

Oh yes, the explosions are freakin' beautiful in this game! Just earlier I walked around throwing grenades at cars (groups of cars when possible) and watching them explode. It's also fun getting a chain going where one car explodes, which explodes the one next to it, and so on. I was also shooting people on different parts of their body to watch how they reacted differently.

There's so much random crap in this game! The mini-games for dates and "hanging out" are fun. It's also fun going to the bar  I brought Michelle to a bar once, and I decided to get a taxi since she was around. For some reason, the way Niko yelled, "YELLOW CAAAARRR!!" before he fell over was just the best thing ever!


----------



## friendforafoe (May 5, 2008)

yeah getting drunk the first time and attempting to hail a cab had me laughing in tears...by myself..."AAAAAAAARRRRGGGHGHGHGH"..."TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAXI CAAAAAAaaaaaAAAAAaaaaaaaBBBB-bbb-b-bb-b-b-b...man I'm drunk" the time he yelled out yellow car was the funniest though. I like the interaction between people once their drunk...the convos are hilarious. But watching your cousin grab someone for balance and then they shove him off so he grabs a light pole to stand himself up...technically VERY impressive


----------



## Azyiu (May 5, 2008)

UPS delivered the game on-time last night  The packaging is nicely done and I will post some pictures later.  Was pretty busy last night and I only managed to play for around 10 minutes or so and wasted a grand total of 5 people thus far...  

*So I have a few questions for those of you already have the PS3 version.*

I heard that there is this "serious" freezing problem, especially with the 60Gb model. (that's what I've got) In a way I feel slightly paranold about it, and have disabled the auto login to the PSN as per "advice" I've read. Ok, I know I am feeling paranold right now, but my question is, has it happened to anyone yet? And can you really do if or when that happen? Or is there a better way to avoid it?


----------



## TomAwesome (May 5, 2008)

I have the old 60GB PS3, and I've had absolutely no problems with freezing or even lagging.


----------



## friendforafoe (May 5, 2008)

I got the 80GB...no problems on my end...my buddy got the 360 version and his is constantly freezing up (though it may be his system...dunno yet). 

If your copy freezes up: attempt to send it back to the store and get a new copy...no harm in trying that..

How to avoid this problem: Pray like hell


----------



## TomAwesome (May 5, 2008)

I think it would be more an issue with the PS3 than with the game. Getting a new copy of the exact same software probably wouldn't help. If it becomes that much of a problem, I'm sure they'll release a patch/update or something.


----------



## Azyiu (May 5, 2008)

friendforafoe said:


> How to avoid this problem: Pray like hell



Yeah, totally. 

I don't know why I am feeling so paranold about this freezing, but let's hope this problem won't happen to me. 

So how far are you both into the game? Percentage-wise.

Also, do you use the "classic" controls or the "standard" one? I feel more comfy with the "classic" one.


----------



## friendforafoe (May 5, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I think it would be more an issue with the PS3 than with the game. Getting a new copy of the exact same software probably wouldn't help. If it becomes that much of a problem, I'm sure they'll release a patch/update or something.


 
pssst: I was giving him false hope  I dunno...trying to be optimistic for him...and make him walk to the store...a lot...just kidding


----------



## Alpo (May 5, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> UPS delivered the game on-time last night  The packaging is nicely done and I will post some pictures later.  Was pretty busy last night and I only managed to play for around 10 minutes or so and wasted a grand total of 5 people thus far...
> 
> *So I have a few questions for those of you already have the PS3 version.*
> 
> I heard that there is this "serious" freezing problem, especially with the 60Gb model. (that's what I've got) In a way I feel slightly paranold about it, and have disabled the auto login to the PSN as per "advice" I've read. Ok, I know I am feeling paranold right now, but my question is, has it happened to anyone yet? And can you really do if or when that happen? Or is there a better way to avoid it?



I have a 40GB. I had no trouble for a few days, but then it started freezing at the loading screen. I disabled the internet connection, and it has run perfectly since. I hope Rockstar releases a patch soon, I wouldn't mind playing online with you guys.


----------



## friendforafoe (May 5, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Yeah, totally.
> 
> I don't know why I am feeling so paranold about this freezing, but let's hope this problem won't happen to me.
> 
> ...


 
You know what? I have no clue to be honest...I've played at least 20+ hours and just got to the second apartment...not sure as far as completion though...been exploring the city, goofing off a lot, and building relationships with peeps...and i guess i'm using default controls?? I have yet to play online


----------



## Azyiu (May 6, 2008)

Alpo said:


> I have a 40GB. I had no trouble for a few days, but then it started freezing at the loading screen. I disabled the internet connection, and it has run perfectly since. I hope Rockstar releases a patch soon, I wouldn't mind playing online with you guys.



Yeah, I disabled the auto sign-in to the PSN as per advice, and hopefully that does the trick. Still, why such problem exist in the first place?


----------



## Alpo (May 6, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Yeah, I disabled the auto sign-in to the PSN as per advice, and hopefully that does the trick. Still, why such problem exist in the first place?



Probably the same reason bugs can exist in any piece of software. For some reason, it didn't come up while the game was being tested.


----------



## Azyiu (May 6, 2008)

Alpo said:


> Probably the same reason bugs can exist in any piece of software. For some reason, it didn't come up while the game was being tested.



Game testers these days are getting lazier and lazier. Eitehr that or R* have been pushing the deadline upon them and things like that is being overlooked.


----------



## friendforafoe (May 6, 2008)

it would have been logistical nightmare...having to test the game on all three individual ps3 and xbox360 units with multiple SKUs, with multiple itterations on multiple servers. it's probably a simple error that they overlooked. R* wouldn't put out a crappy product...they would just have delayed the game if there was a known issue...


----------



## Azyiu (May 6, 2008)

friendforafoe said:


> R* wouldn't put out a crappy product...they would just have delayed the game if there was a known issue...



O'rly?  How do you explain the Purple Nines' glitch in GTA III? Bugs in GTA: VCS? And tons of other glitches or bugs in all other releases?


----------



## friendforafoe (May 6, 2008)

i was juuuuust sayin  jeez


----------



## Naren (May 6, 2008)

I got the game on Friday. I found a store in Tokyo near where I worked that had a bunch of copies of the Asian version of the game (which is basically just the British version of the game for the Asian market) for about $4 cheaper than the one I had ordered online. So I canceled my order online since it would have gotten here a week later, then went out and bought it.

Very cool game. The world is biggest in the GTA games so far. Online play is pretty dang fun, but gets tiring and boring after a while. Single-player is where all the fun is.

The TV is hilarious and so are the radio stations. 

Right now I'm about 14% through the game.



TomAwesome said:


> Oh yes, the explosions are freakin' beautiful in this game! Just earlier I walked around throwing grenades at cars (groups of cars when possible) and watching them explode. It's also fun getting a chain going where one car explodes, which explodes the one next to it, and so on. I was also shooting people on different parts of their body to watch how they reacted differently.



I was just driving around as fast as I can and went hurtling into a place that I didn't recognize was a gas station and suddenly everything goes into slow motion and the entire screen is engulfed in this huge explosion. No idea how he survived to get out of the hospital. 



TomAwesome said:


> There's so much random crap in this game! The mini-games for dates and "hanging out" are fun. It's also fun going to the bar  I brought Michelle to a bar once, and I decided to get a taxi since she was around. For some reason, the way Niko yelled, "YELLOW CAAAARRR!!" before he fell over was just the best thing ever!



I drove back home with no problem. I was like "hahaha, he's drunk." but I was sure that I could get home fine since her house was pretty dang close. And I got her fondness up to 100% after the bar, so that was cool.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 6, 2008)

Heh, yeah, I was able to drive back just fine the first time I got drunk (I think it was with Roman), but I figured I'd play it safe around the lady. I didn't end up saving that, though. She seemed to hate the bar. How can you check your fondness percentages with people like that? It would be pretty handy to know.


----------



## PostOrganic (May 6, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Heh, yeah, I was able to drive back just fine the first time I got drunk (I think it was with Roman), but I figured I'd play it safe around the lady. I didn't end up saving that, though. She seemed to hate the bar. How can you check your fondness percentages with people like that? It would be pretty handy to know.



If you pause the game it should be in the general stats for the regular people I think..

For the girlfriends it's in one of the other stats categories... forget which one... I think character? or something like that.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 6, 2008)

Ohh, yeah, I see it now. Everyone likes me a lot!  I just need to work a little more on Brucie... Fuckin' Brucie


----------



## Naren (May 6, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Heh, yeah, I was able to drive back just fine the first time I got drunk (I think it was with Roman), but I figured I'd play it safe around the lady. I didn't end up saving that, though. She seemed to hate the bar. How can you check your fondness percentages with people like that? It would be pretty handy to know.



Really? I took her bowling the first time (I think you have to) and her fondness was around 85% or so afterwards, eight ball the second time and her fondness was 94% afterwards, and then the bar the third time (it was 10:30pm) and her fondness was 100%. I scored on the second date with her 94% and then scored again on the third date with the 100% (I go, "Can I come in?" and she said "Of course. You know, Nikko, I really really like you." and then Niko says "I respect you" and the next thing I know, they're having sex ).

You can check her fondness on the "stats" screen. It's the one on the very very top of "other" or something like that.

If you want to see how much Roman, Vlad, Little Jacob, Fautkin, and all those people like you, that's under "general."


----------



## deguello666 (May 6, 2008)

At least you guys can play...how you think I feel, knowing it is out but NO pc version...how sucky is that....and as far as I know no impending date for the release...I refuse to buy a console for the sake of one game ( can't afford to anyway ), and can't cope with FPS etc on consoles...I'm a driving game console guy and the rest belongs to the pc

But seriously, how the hell can you shoot/aim with a joypad???????


----------



## TomAwesome (May 6, 2008)

There probably will be a PC version. It just might take a while to actually come out. I wouldn't be able to spit numbers at you, but the framerate seems pretty good. I'd like to try it through a better TV, though. As for aiming and shooting, it's pretty much like Resident Evil 4 with optional target lock (off if you push the "aim" trigger in partially, and then it locks on when you depress it all the way). I hate playing FPS games with controllers, but I got used to how it works on GTA4 pretty easily.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 6, 2008)

Been playing this all weekend. Love it! I have the ps3 version, and had it lock up, so disabled 't internet, and the media server connections and it works fine. I'm aiming to complete the game before looking at the online stuff, just so I know I have a good chance of not getting my arse whooped all the time!

Still, it is awesome, although it can suck so much time doing side things. The strip bar is awesome as well


----------



## Alpo (May 6, 2008)

I think I'm at about 30-40%. Played for 20-ish hours. It's a huge improvement over the previous GTAs. I'm not a big GTA fan, but I really like this one.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 6, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Been playing this all weekend. Love it! I have the ps3 version, and had it lock up, so disabled 't internet, and the media server connections and it works fine. I'm aiming to complete the game before looking at the online stuff, just so I know I have a good chance of not getting my arse whooped all the time!
> 
> Still, it is awesome, although it can suck so much time doing side things. The strip bar is awesome as well



Waiting really isn't necessary if you have a decent hold over driving and using weapons. The gameplay is a bit different anyway, so it's a different kind of experience. Ibznorange and I were having a blast on multiplayer last night. It's a fun game. I'm actually typing this and checking my email as a taxi is taking me across town!


----------



## friendforafoe (May 7, 2008)

i still haven't gone on multiplayer...i shall today methinks...perhaps me and greg pope will throw down and i'll see yall on there


----------



## Alpo (May 7, 2008)

I played one deathmatch last friday, I think. Apart from the fact that I was playing with complete strangers it was pretty fun. I actually managed to kill a guy by driving over him while he was shooting at me with a shotgun.  I'd love to play with you guys sometime.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 7, 2008)

Post ps3 name in the friend 

None of my friends have GTA, but I'd like to play it online!


----------



## Steve (May 7, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Post ps3 name in the friend
> 
> None of my friends have GTA, but I'd like to play it online!



Yeah, Me too...... Sucks that you have it on the PS3 and I have the 360..


----------



## Alpo (May 7, 2008)

I played another deathmatch just a while ago, and it sure is fun. 

My PSN ID is AlecSea, if you guys haven't checked the other thread.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 7, 2008)

Steve said:


> Yeah, Me too...... Sucks that you have it on the PS3 and I have the 360..


Despite everything, none of the people i know have an xbox, so it made more sense. I have to admit I was tempted by the black sleekness of it all, but being able to replace the harddrive myself without voiding warranty kind of swayed it as well as free online stuff (not that it means much, really)


----------



## Naren (May 7, 2008)

I played it all night tonight. I'm at 21% of the game finished right now and it's pretty dang awesome. Changed out of my camo pants and black jacket into a black armani suit with black leather shoes.  Ohhh yeah.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 7, 2008)

Hah, which one? A couple days ago I changed from my camo pants and black jacket into one of those "obsidian" suits with the red tie and some black loafers. There aren't nearly half as many clothing options in this game as there were in San Andreas, but I think I'm lookin' pretty slick right now.


----------



## Naren (May 7, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Hah, which one? A couple days ago I changed from my camo pants and black jacket into one of those "obsidian" suits with the red tie and some black loafers. There aren't nearly half as many clothing options in this game as there were in San Andreas, but I think I'm lookin' pretty slick right now.



SAME EXACT one as me.

I changed my camo pants and black jacket (probably the exact same outfit as you) to the "obsidian" suit with the red tie and some black loafers.

What a coincidence. 

We some stylin' Nikkos.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 7, 2008)

Hah! You, my friend, have good taste in clothing.  I also went back to the Russian shop and got some sunglasses. They look terrible with the old outfit, but with the suit, Niko's got kind of a hired gun look going on. I tried that other clothing shop, too, but I think I hated every piece of clothing there. I should be shopping at Perseus anyway, though. I am "genetically different" after all! 

There's an update for the game. Hopefully this will fix the freezing issue for those who have been having it.


----------



## friendforafoe (May 7, 2008)

good lord my thread has grown ... from sharing my story, to everyone sharing their experiences ... noice


----------



## TomAwesome (May 7, 2008)

I think this thread has strayed from your story and become "The GTA4 Thread"


----------



## friendforafoe (May 7, 2008)

If the title could get changed, it'd be neat to see this stickied...i've never been stickied  that could sound completely normal or really perverted to some people


----------



## Se7enMeister (May 7, 2008)

+1 for stickying


----------



## Azyiu (May 7, 2008)

@ Metal Ken or Chris or whomever in charge 

Please sticky this thread and perhaps change its title to "*The Official PS3 GTA IV Thread*"

As for playing this game, after receiving it from Amazon on Monday night, I finally got a chance to really sit down and played it last night. I played for around 2 plus hours and did the first few missions. So far so good and there is no freezing whatsoever. 

Here is my  for a few things after 2 plus hours. 

Although eventually you will get used to those physics, I thought driving is actually harder in this game for two main reasons.

*a)* Cars can spin out of control VERY easily in this game (although you get used to driving more carefully later on, still...)

*b)* The chase camera sometimes gets stuck under / behind the car, especially when you are going uphill or after going downhill... in this case you must manually readjust the angle... or press the circle buttom to reset the angle... which I think is pretty BAD.

Otherwise I think I agreed with most of the things everyone has said so far.


----------



## Naren (May 7, 2008)

Why? It's just a game. If they stickied every single popular gaming thread (Assassin's Creed, Mass Effect, The Orange Box, etc.), there would be a hell of a lot of stickies.

As long as people keep posting in this thread, it'll stay on top. I don't really get why this thread should get stickied and others shouldn't. 

People seem to keep posting, so that's cool.


As for me, I played up to about 21% into the game yesterday. I'm in the middle island now, which is like downtown NYC and totally rocks.


----------



## Azyiu (May 7, 2008)

Naren said:


> Why? It's just a game. If they stickied every single popular gaming thread (Assassin's Creed, Mass Effect, The Orange Box, etc.), there would be a hell of a lot of stickies.



Of course, but this game is a hot item now; so why not sticky it until we get less and less post? I think you can always "un" sticky a thread later on. Still, either way it is fine with me. 





Naren said:


> As for me, I played up to about 21% into the game yesterday. I'm in the middle island now, which is like downtown NYC and totally rocks.



Yeah, I will spend more time this weekend, and I am so looking forward the other islands. So, ok, I haven't read any guide or anything about the game, but please tell me there is no taxi mission or any R3 mission?


----------



## friendforafoe (May 7, 2008)

I haven't played in two days...i needed a break. work and my girlfriend were getting affected by my playing  time to come back to it today though. I do see your point though Naren, but it IS GTA IV afterall. It's the highest selling form of entertainment from what i've seen online...have you seen the figures R* put out? Pretty effin rediculous IMO. It's knocked COD 4 and Halo 3 from their respective positions in store and in online play. Kudos to R* for putting out an amazing product. 

Azyiu: it shouldn't JUST be for ps3 owners...xbox 360 players are people too and I won't stand for racism in my thread . I think the Official GTA IV Thread is more appropriate as everyone could be involved.


----------



## Azyiu (May 7, 2008)

friendforafoe said:


> xbox 360 players are people too and I won't stand for racism in my thread



You are right... I don't mean to offend any 360 people here... then again, how's the weather down there, my 360 friends?


----------



## Naren (May 7, 2008)

friendforafoe said:


> I haven't played in two days...i needed a break. work and my girlfriend were getting affected by my playing  time to come back to it today though. I do see your point though Naren, but it IS GTA IV afterall. It's the highest selling form of entertainment from what i've seen online...have you seen the figures R* put out? Pretty effin rediculous IMO. It's knocked COD 4 and Halo 3 from their respective positions in store and in online play. Kudos to R* for putting out an amazing product.



Well, I believe the number one selling PS2 game in the US is GTA: San Andreas with Vice City around number 4 or so and GTA3 also in the top 10. Very popular series, but I personally see no reason to sticky the thread.



Azyiu said:


> You are right... I don't mean to offend any 360 people here... then again, how's the weather down there, my 360 friends?



I own a PS3 and an Xbox 360, but my copy of GTA4 is the Xbox 360 version. How you liking those bugs, Azyiu? 

I kid. I kid.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 7, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> *a)* Cars can spin out of control VERY easily in this game (although you get used to driving more carefully later on, still...)



Yeah, I definitely noticed that one. I've been playing San Andreas on and off since it came out. I started playing it again when I was getting antsy about GTA4, and I had gotten pretty good at driving, using the hand brake to do 180s and turn tight corners at high speeds, etc, but it's really difficult for me to turn a corner without really slowing down. If I use the regular brakes, they don't help much, and the hand brake makes me spin out. I've gotten a lot better, but turning at high speeds is still tough. 180s are really easy, though.



Azyiu said:


> *b)* The chase camera sometimes gets stuck under / behind the car, especially when you are going uphill or after going downhill... in this case you must manually readjust the angle... or press the circle buttom to reset the angle... which I think is pretty BAD.



Yeah, I've crashed right into stuff several times just because I couldn't see over a hill. I've never liked the driving camera angle in GTA games, though. In GTA3, San Andreas, and probably Vice City, I was constantly tilting the camera down while driving so I could see better. I've actually gotten used to holding the right analog stick down just slightly while I drive. It helps a lot. I turn the camera when I turn, too.


----------



## Azyiu (May 7, 2008)

How about just sticky it for a limited time?

Anyway, can anyone please tell me about some of the side-missions I need to do?


----------



## friendforafoe (May 7, 2008)

I will say this though, even if I can't make any rules or anything, please don't post any spoilers. It'll ruin it for so many people and make babies cry  and jesus won't like that

"Grand Theft Auto IV, the latest edition of the "shoot-em-up" video game, had sales of $500m (£260m) in its first seven days in the shops, beating records not just for games titles but for DVD and music releases as well. 

More than 6 million copies have been sold since its worldwide launch on 29 April, including 3.6 million in the first 24 hours, its producer, Take-Two Interactive, said yesterday."

that's damn impressive


----------



## Azyiu (May 7, 2008)

friendforafoe said:


> I will say this though, even if I can't make any rules or anything, please don't post any spoilers.



That much I agreed, but I am simply asking if there is any R3-like missions in the game? That should not be spoiling the story, right?


----------



## Naren (May 7, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> That much I agreed, but I am simply asking if there is any R3-like missions in the game? That should not be spoiling the story, right?



What's R3?

There are taxi missions (considering Roman owns a cab company), although most of those are optional.


----------



## friendforafoe (May 8, 2008)

R3?? Like optional cab or police missions?? I know you can check the cop car's crime database and do some vigilante-esque missions (some of which are pretty hard) and your cousin lets you do some cab pick-ups (pick person A up, drop them off here, etc)if you call him...there's a bunch of little NPC missions like that throughout the game...


----------



## TomAwesome (May 8, 2008)

They don't work the same, but yeah. A lot of your contacts will have jobs for you that you can do when/if you feel like it (they're under their phonebook entries in your cell). You can drive clients for Roman, deliver packages for Jacob, race with Brucie, and other stuff. And like FFaF said, if you look in the database in the cop cars, you can do vigilante missions.


----------



## Azyiu (May 8, 2008)

Naren said:


> What's R3?



Hmm... you haven't really played those older PS2 GTAs, have you? Most of the side missions (optional missions) from those older games are triggered by the R3 buttom, once you are inside certain vehicles. Well, I thought this game was like the older ones in that area.

Anyway, thanks guys and I will explore more over the weekend.


----------



## friendforafoe (May 8, 2008)

no problem...i'm just ready to get off work and go play it...an hour and a half left...woot. any usb headset will work with the ps3 right?? i wanna try online play for a change...and kill some folks and start an ss.org gang of sorts...


----------



## Naren (May 8, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Hmm... you haven't really played those older PS2 GTAs, have you? Most of the side missions (optional missions) from those older games are triggered by the R3 buttom, once you are inside certain vehicles. Well, I thought this game was like the older ones in that area.
> 
> Anyway, thanks guys and I will explore more over the weekend.



 I've played Grand Theft Auto, Grand Theft Auto II, Grand Theft Auto III, Grand Theft Auto: Vice City, Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas, and am currently playing Grand Theft Auto IV. The only GTA game I haven't played is Grand Theft Auto: Vice City Stories because I sold me PSP a year before it came out.

And before you go "okay, you've played them all, but you haven't _really_ played them, have you?," I got about 70% through GTA3, beat Vice City, and got about 60% through San Andreas.

They aren't called "R3 missions" in any of the games, so I have no idea where you got the idea I hadn't played the games.


----------



## friendforafoe (May 8, 2008)

Naren said:


> I've played Grand Theft Auto, Grand Theft Auto II, Grand Theft Auto III, Grand Theft Auto: Vice City, Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas, and am currently playing Grand Theft Auto IV. The only GTA game I haven't played is Grand Theft Auto: Vice City Stories because I sold me PSP a year before it came out.
> 
> And before you go "okay, you've played them all, but you haven't _really_ played them, have you?," I got about 70% through GTA3, beat Vice City, and got about 60% through San Andreas.
> 
> They aren't called "R3 missions" in any of the games, so I have no idea where you got the idea I hadn't played the games.


 
pwned


----------



## Azyiu (May 8, 2008)

Naren said:


> They aren't called "R3 missions" in any of the games, so I have no idea where you got the idea I hadn't played the games.



Interesting. As far as I understand, those type of missions are usually referred as R3 missions for how they are triggered in games. I have the Brady guide or what not for most of those games, and those type of missions are all referred to as the R3 in them.

On top of that, if you check out the FAQs on sites like Gamefaqs, they are also usually referred to as R3 as well. For examples...

GameFAQs: Grand Theft Auto III (PS2) R3 Missions Guide by Aaron Baker

GameFAQs: Grand Theft Auto: Vice City (PS2) R3 Missions FAQ by greatone10

By the way, I know this is off topic and kind of meaningless, but I've got all a 100% on all those 5 PS2 GTAs, yay!


----------



## Naren (May 8, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Interesting. As far as I understand, those type of missions are usually referred as R3 missions for how they are triggered in games. I have the Brady guide or what not for most of those games, and those type of missions are all referred to as the R3 in them.
> 
> On top of that, if you check out the FAQs on sites like Gamefaqs, they are also usually referred to as R3 as well. For examples...
> 
> ...



5 PS2 GTAS? I only know of 3 PS2 GTAS (GTA3, GTA:VC, GTA:SA).

Well, I've never read a FAQ on any of those games nor have I read any guides on them. I still have the PC version of Vice City, but I don't have any of the other ones anymore. The fact is that they are never referred to as R3 missions in the games or manuals for the games. I remember the taxi missions being called "taxi mission" and the police missions being called "vigilante missions."

I was trying to imagine what "R3" could stand for. "Really Radical Races"? "Running Red Rattlers"? "Riffing Rippling Rodeos"?


----------



## Azyiu (May 8, 2008)

Naren said:


> 5 PS2 GTAS? I only know of 3 PS2 GTAS (GTA3, GTA:VC, GTA:SA).
> 
> Well, I've never read a FAQ on any of those games nor have I read any guides on them. I still have the PC version of Vice City, but I don't have any of the other ones anymore. The fact is that they are never referred to as R3 missions in the games or manuals for the games. I remember the taxi missions being called "taxi mission" and the police missions being called "vigilante missions."
> 
> I was trying to imagine what "R3" could stand for. "Really Radical Races"? "Running Red Rattlers"? "Riffing Rippling Rodeos"?



Yes, sir, 5 PS2 GTAs, and they are: *GTA III*, *GTA Vice City*, *GTA SA*, and in 2006 and 2007 Rockstar released two games on the PS2 that were ported from the PSP platform. They are *GTA: Liberty City Stories *and *GTA: Vice City Stories*. (I don't think the latter two games were released in the Japanese market)

Ahhh... you said you have the PC version, and I think that explains why the term "R3" does not ring a bell for you. For those PS2 games, you trigger most of those side-mission by pressing the right analog stick or the so-called R3 buttom. That is why usually or sometimes those missions are referred to as R3 missions.


----------



## Naren (May 8, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Yes, sir, 5 PS2 GTAs, and they are: *GTA III*, *GTA Vice City*, *GTA SA*, and in 2006 and 2007 Rockstar released two games on the PS2 that were ported from the PSP platform. They are *GTA: Liberty City Stories *and *GTA: Vice City Stories*. (I don't think the latter two games were released in the Japanese market)



I was not aware that the "Stories" games had been released on the PS2. I was only aware of them on the PSP.



Azyiu said:


> Ahhh... you said you have the PC version, and I think that explains why the term "R3" does not ring a bell for you. For those PS2 games, you trigger most of those side-mission by pressing the right analog stick or the so-called R3 buttom. That is why usually or sometimes those missions are referred to as R3 missions.



Yeah, I have the PC version of Vice City. I had the PS2 version of GTA3 and I played my friend's copy of GTA:SA (I've never owned San Andreas).

I just don't refer to things in games by the button or key you push to do it. "Hey, man, that square-circle-circle-L2-R1-ex move is so sweet!" "You mean 'sonic boom'?" "No, dude. The square-circle-circle-L2-R1-ex move!" "I believe that's called 'sonic boom.'"

And I never really thought of the police things as "missions," either. I just thought of it as "going vigilante." And I definitely couldn't think of the taxi things as missions, since it was more like a mini-game where you saw how many people you could pick up in the short amount of time you're given, with the pay increasing for each one.

That's why R3 did not ring a bell to me. Mainly because I've never heard people name missions after buttons, though.


----------



## Azyiu (May 8, 2008)

Naren said:


> That's why R3 did not ring a bell to me. Mainly because I've never heard people name missions after buttons, though.



I am with you for the most parts, and this is the only occassion I actually refer to something by button. Hell, almost everyone (if not all) on those GTA forums call that R3s for different reasons, I'd say, why not? 

As for the two Stories games, you don't really miss anything; they offer very little new features. I got them just because I consider myself a big fan of the series and because they are cheap. (USD 20 each) 

P.S. I thought you said your company did something to the network, and you could no longer surf the net or something while at work? Or have you found a way around that?


----------



## Naren (May 8, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> I am with you for the most parts, and this is the only occassion I actually refer to something by button. Hell, almost everyone (if not all) on those GTA forums call that R3s for different reasons, I'd say, why not?
> 
> As for the two Stories games, you don't really miss anything; they offer very little new features. I got them just because I consider myself a big fan of the series and because they are cheap. (USD 20 each)



Yeah. I never bothered with the Stories games because A) I thought they were PSP-only and B) because I thought they looked like kind of sub-par versions of Vice City and GTA3, both of which I owned.

As for the "R3" nonsense, I've only been to the GTA forums once and that was just to ask for help on getting Vice City to work in Vista on my new PC. Once they helped me get it working, I never posted there again. I had a total of 2 posts and I looked at a total of maybe 3-5 threads, all in technical help section.



Azyiu said:


> P.S. I thought you said your company did something to the network, and you could no longer surf the net or something while at work? Or have you found a way around that?



Shhhhhhhhh.  They did, but don't tell anyone. I'm not.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 8, 2008)

Well, i got vice city and san andreas again for my PS2, so I am going to replay them, as the replayability on all of them is awesome


----------



## Azyiu (May 8, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Well, i got vice city and san andreas again for my PS2, so I am going to replay them, as the replayability on all of them is awesome



No doubt  In fact, I just replayed and completed (@ a 100%) both VC and SA about a couple of months ago... they are still fun to play!!! Before GTA IV came out, I was working on a master save for both VCS and LCS. I got that done with VCS, but that game gets boring real fast for me...  LCS is ok, but after getting everything on the first island done, I just felt like putting it down for a while...


----------



## Naren (May 8, 2008)

^And that's exactly why the Stories games are the only GTA games I haven't played. They looked boring. I guess it's cool that there are handheld GTA games with impressive graphics and sound, but still...


----------



## Azyiu (May 8, 2008)

In a nut shell those Stories games are alright, and they are actually quite fun. What I kills off the "fun" factor for me are some of the missions and glitches. 

While I don't expect anything spectacular in those games, some missions (mainly side missions) just bored me to death!!! Sure, if you only care about the story missions, they are mostly alright. But if you are going for a 100%, some of those side missions would make you think twice... 

As far as glitches, LCS was pretty well done without too many noticable ones, but that cannot be said about VCS. The latter is a bug / glitch fest!!!  

Honestly, VCS has all the potentials to be a really cool game, but R* did a half ass job on QC...


----------



## Naren (May 8, 2008)

I love the point in GTA games where you just start getting rich. I'm 26% through GTA4 and I have around $32,000, going up every minute. Can't wait to hit the million dollar mark. 

Running away from cops is annoying, though.


----------



## Azyiu (May 8, 2008)

Naren said:


> I love the point in GTA games where you just start getting rich. I'm 26% through GTA4 and I have around $32,000, going up every minute. Can't wait to hit the million dollar mark.



Yes and no, man... I can't say it about GTA IV, but in previous GTAs, money really meant nothing... I think I actually MAXED out on one of my VC saves.  




Naren said:


> Running away from cops is annoying, though.



Oh, tell me about it  I played one mission before I headed to work this morning, and somehow I got 2-star, and driving away from cops in this game is a bitch! It felt more like skating than driving, man!


----------



## Naren (May 9, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Yes and no, man... I can't say it about GTA IV, but in previous GTAs, money really meant nothing... I think I actually MAXED out on one of my VC saves.



What are you talking about? You could buy houses, apartments, night clubs, strip clubs, bars, and so on. Money definitely meant something.

I don't know if you can do that in GTA4 or not, though.



Azyiu said:


> Oh, tell me about it  I played one mission before I headed to work this morning, and somehow I got 2-star, and driving away from cops in this game is a bitch! It felt more like skating than driving, man!



At 2 stars, it's really really really easy to escape from the cops. 1 star is ridiculously easy. Almost a joke. 2 is pretty damn easy, but you have to at least put a little effort into it. At 3 stars and 4 stars is where it starts to get really hard. At 5 and 6 stars, it's practically impossible. In one game that made it to 5 stars, I just ran inside a Clucking Bell and shot every cop who came through the door until it hit 6 stars and I got killed.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 9, 2008)

It's not bad until the helicopters start chasing you. It's tough to get out of their field of vision.


----------



## Azyiu (May 9, 2008)

Naren said:


> What are you talking about? You could buy houses, apartments, night clubs, strip clubs, bars, and so on. Money definitely meant something.
> 
> I don't know if you can do that in GTA4 or not, though.



That's what I mean. After you have purchased everything there is to buy, and you keep getting more and more money... it means virtually nothing after a while... you know? They should offer a professional sports team for purchase in GTA V  Now THAT is a major purchase. 





Naren said:


> In one game that made it to 5 stars, I just ran inside a Clucking Bell and shot every cop who came through the door until it hit 6 stars and I got killed.



So much for not surrender without a fight


----------



## Naren (May 9, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> It's not bad until the helicopters start chasing you. It's tough to get out of their field of vision.



Exactly. Yesterday I did that "Snow Storm" mission (which was really annoying, by the way) and the closest vehicle is this huge truck that's really slow and turns horrible and in the middle island, there are a lot more police than on the other islands, so it took me about 10 minutes to get rid of my stars.

I think helicopters start chasing you at 3 stars, which is where it starts to get tough. And the annoying thing is when you get out of the field of vision and your stars are just about to disappear and then a cop car comes out of nowhere and all the stars return, putting a new circle around you. "AHHHH!!"





Azyiu said:


> That's what I mean. After you have purchased everything there is to buy, and you keep getting more and more money... it means virtually nothing after a while... you know? They should offer a professional sports team for purchase in GTA V  Now THAT is a major purchase.



Well, it'd be pretty stupid if you beat the game, are this rich mafia overlord, owning most of the city, but only have $52 because you spent it all on everything.

After you've bought everything, it's more "status" than anything else.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, pretty much. That Snow Storm mission was annoying. I tried three times to do it the way I wanted to, and after failing, I finally said "fuck it" and just used a more direct method.

Those cop cars that come out of nowhere are a pain. I always have to really watch the radar and generally have to take weird routes to avoid them all. A lot of the time I end up in a situation where I have cops on either side with no alternate way out, so I have to stop my car just outside of the search radius and hope that my wanted level goes away before either car gets close to me.


----------



## Naren (May 9, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Yeah, pretty much. That Snow Storm mission was annoying. I tried three times to do it the way I wanted to, and after failing, I finally said "fuck it" and just used a more direct method.



I tried it 3 times as well. The first time I didn't know there was gonna be any SWAT guys and I was just like "Wha?" and got killed immediately. The second time I completely pwned everyone in the building and then went out to get in my car, not realizing that there were police out there until after I got out there. I sprinted to the car in front of the police cars and tried to get him to go inside, but the door wouldn't open and he broke the glass. I thought, "FUCK! This isn't the car I drove here in?!" The third time, I just jumped in the big pickup truck right next to the building and drove around forever, trying to lose everyone. My truck exploded and I had to get into the next closest car. I wanted a race car, but the closest thing was an SUV, so I had to settle on that. Eventually I got rid of my stars.

The weird thing about getting rid of stars is that I'll have a ton of cops after me and then a ton of cops in front of me and I'll just stop my car outside of the radius, maybe 100 feet between the cop cars in front of me and maybe 200-300 feet ahead of the ones behind me, wait, and the stars will disappear. Very unrealistic, but it's saved me a few times.


----------



## Azyiu (May 9, 2008)

Naren said:


> Well, it'd be pretty stupid if you beat the game, are this rich mafia overlord, owning most of the city, but only have $52 because you spent it all on everything.
> 
> After you've bought everything, it's more "status" than anything else.



Hell no  I want to be able to do my "laundry" after I beat the game.  Buy me a couple of pro sports teams, and turn into a legit businessman in 5 years of game time... I don't know, then maybe I can run for the Senate or something in Liberty City or something. 

Now that is WHAT the next GTA should offer.


----------



## Naren (May 9, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Hell no  I want to be able to do my "laundry" after I beat the game.  Buy me a couple of pro sports teams, and turn into a legit businessman in 5 years of game time... I don't know, then maybe I can run for the Senate or something in Liberty City or something.
> 
> Now that is WHAT the next GTA should offer.



If you could do that, it wouldn't be GTA anymore. 

If they gave you more options, they might let you buy the city's sports team, but I'm sure they wouldn't let you "go legit" or run in politics. You're asking for an entirely different kind of game.


----------



## Azyiu (May 9, 2008)

Naren said:


> If you could do that, it wouldn't be GTA anymore.
> 
> If they gave you more options, they might let you buy the city's sports team, but I'm sure they wouldn't let you "go legit" or run in politics. You're asking for an entirely different kind of game.



Think outside the box 

Anyway, I am going to spend my entire weekend on GTA IV  This is the first weekend since I got the game, can't wait.


----------



## Naren (May 9, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Think outside the box



But there's fire raining from the sky outside the box. 



Azyiu said:


> Anyway, I am going to spend my entire weekend on GTA IV  This is the first weekend since I got the game, can't wait.



I've got a lot of stuff to do this weekend, but I'll try to get GTA4 up to 45-50% by Monday. I should have more time to do it this weekend than last weekend (since my girlfriend was at my apartment for about 3 days).


----------



## Azyiu (May 9, 2008)

Naren said:


> I've got a lot of stuff to do this weekend, but I'll try to get GTA4 up to 45-50% by Monday. I should have more time to do it this weekend than last weekend (since my girlfriend was at my apartment for about 3 days).



Same here... but then I don't know, man... I've got some family gathering to do on Saturday and I promised my wife to go do some shopping with her on Sunday... oh well... the good news is Monday is a public holiday here in Hong Kong, so at worst I can afford to spend up to 15 hours or so on it over this entire weekend, I think.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 9, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Yeah, pretty much. That Snow Storm mission was annoying. I tried three times to do it the way I wanted to, and after failing, I finally said "fuck it" and just used a more direct method.





Naren said:


> Exactly. Yesterday I did that "Snow Storm" mission (which was really annoying, by the way) and the closest vehicle is this huge truck that's really slow and turns horrible and in the middle island, there are a lot more police than on the other islands, so it took me about 10 minutes to get rid of my stars.





Naren said:


> I tried it 3 times as well. The first time I didn't know there was gonna be any SWAT guys and I was just like "Wha?" and got killed immediately. The second time I completely pwned everyone in the building and then went out to get in my car, not realizing that there were police out there until after I got out there. I sprinted to the car in front of the police cars and tried to get him to go inside, but the door wouldn't open and he broke the glass. I thought, "FUCK! This isn't the car I drove here in?!" The third time, I just jumped in the big pickup truck right next to the building and drove around forever, trying to lose everyone. My truck exploded and I had to get into the next closest car. I wanted a race car, but the closest thing was an SUV, so I had to settle on that. Eventually I got rid of my stars.
> 
> The weird thing about getting rid of stars is that I'll have a ton of cops after me and then a ton of cops in front of me and I'll just stop my car outside of the radius, maybe 100 feet between the cop cars in front of me and maybe 200-300 feet ahead of the ones behind me, wait, and the stars will disappear. Very unrealistic, but it's saved me a few times.


Man, the snow storm mission i did first time! Take out as many as possible with the sniper rifle, then move in, then jumped in the truck and legged it...

I've been having great fun, and am going to hit the game with a vengeance again this weekend!


----------



## friendforafoe (May 10, 2008)

I did the sniper method and used a lot of cover at the entrance and just kept plodding on through. thank god for automatic shotguns  then once the cops game i just hauled ass out of there, not shooting a damn thing. i ran for a car, my health nearly gone, smashed the window, hot wired it after getting shot once more...this ridiculous shred of health left and hauled ass out of there...i don't know how i made it, but that's the first time i've ever screamed "go, Go, GO!!!" and hopped off my couch in panic. I eventually made it though


----------



## TomAwesome (May 10, 2008)

Well I was vague with my description to avoid spoiling the mission for people, but oh well. 

I had originally tried sniping everyone I could, then coming in through the back (there's another hole in the fence to the right of where you start, and a ladder on the other side of the building from where you start) and taking everyone out from there. That usually still left me with full health and most of my armor. But then when the cops showed up, I tried taking cover and slowly blasting my way out, going back to the room with the stuff to refill my armor when needed... but that didn't work. Reinforcements kept coming in the front way, and every time I tried to make a move the other way, they'd all swarm me, and for whatever reason the controls get really stupid and hard to use properly when enemies get too close. When I got tired of that, I just went in through the back, took out the few people between there and the stuff, and let the remaining people battle it out with the cops while I just hauled ass out of there, using the auto shotgun on the two or three cops who were foolish enough to stand in my path.


----------



## friendforafoe (May 10, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Well I was vague with my description to avoid spoiling the mission for people, but oh well.
> 
> I had originally tried sniping everyone I could, then coming in through the back (there's another hole in the fence to the right of where you start, and a ladder on the other side of the building from where you start) and taking everyone out from there. That usually still left me with full health and most of my armor. But then when the cops showed up, I tried taking cover and slowly blasting my way out, going back to the room with the stuff to refill my armor when needed... but that didn't work. Reinforcements kept coming in the front way, and every time I tried to make a move the other way, they'd all swarm me, and for whatever reason the controls get really stupid and hard to use properly when enemies get too close. When I got tired of that, I just went in through the back, took out the few people between there and the stuff, and let the remaining people battle it out with the cops while I just hauled ass out of there, using the auto shotgun on the two or three cops who were foolish enough to stand in my path.


 
After said mission I've now put my phone on sleep mode and I'm just walking around, buying clothes, exploring, and discovering stuff. That was one of those big "headache" missions. I needed a breather  I promptly treated myself to a hotdog to cure me ... just like in real life


----------



## Azyiu (May 10, 2008)

friendforafoe said:


> I needed a breather  I promptly treated myself to a hotdog to cure me ... just like in real life



So am I the only one who almost always beat up the poor hotdog guy everytime I buy one from him?


----------



## TomAwesome (May 10, 2008)

Yes! He is the purveyor of sweet delicious meats and deserves our respect!


----------



## friendforafoe (May 10, 2008)

I don't know what happened (My car may have been on fire and I didn't notice...i dunno), but one time i decided to run him over (hotdog stand and all) with my SUV and I was going pretty damn fast, I hit the stand, crushed him, and everything exploded and I died...wtf?!


----------



## Naren (May 11, 2008)

Man, this game is pissing me the fuck off. I'm doing the "Undress To Kill" mission and I've tried it 4 times so far. There are like no places to hide inside the area. The last time, I used handgrenades and was able to kill most of the bodyguards and gangmembers, but when I tried to take cover, a guy came from in front of me, from behind me, and from the right of me and managed to kill me.

Sure, I could go do jobs for someone else, but this is seriously pissing me off. 

In fact, this is one of the things about all of the GTA games that has always pissed me off. It's the reason why Vice City is the only GTA game that I've beaten all the way through.


----------



## Alpo (May 11, 2008)

Naren said:


> Man, this game is pissing me the fuck off. I'm doing the "Undress To Kill" mission and I've tried it 4 times so far. There are like no places to hide inside the area. The last time, I used handgrenades and was able to kill most of the bodyguards and gangmembers, but when I tried to take cover, a guy came from in front of me, from behind me, and from the right of me and managed to kill me.
> 
> Sure, I could go do jobs for someone else, but this is seriously pissing me off.
> 
> In fact, this is one of the things about all of the GTA games that has always pissed me off. It's the reason why Vice City is the only GTA game that I've beaten all the way through.



I can't remember which mission that was, but some of the missions in the game are incredibly frustrating. "Three Leaf Clover" had me peeing my pants in anger.  When two feds sometimes randomly appear from nowhere and kill you, forcing you to play through the whole fucking mission _again_ it gets more than a little annoying. 

At least now you have the text message continue system thingy, so you don't have to go all the way back to where the mission starts. A few checkpoints in the longer missions would have been nice, though.


----------



## Naren (May 11, 2008)

Alpo said:


> I can't remember which mission that was, but some of the missions in the game are incredibly frustrating. "Three Leaf Clover" had me peeing my pants in anger.  When two feds sometimes randomly appear from nowhere and kill you, forcing you to play through the whole fucking mission _again_ it gets more than a little annoying.
> 
> At least now you have the text message continue system thingy, so you don't have to go all the way back to where the mission starts. A few checkpoints in the longer missions would have been nice, though.



I beat the mission I was talking about on the 6th try. I should have beat it on the 5th try, but some parts of this game were horribly designed. I killed every single bodyguard except for two. I couldn't hit the one with my gun, so I tried to throw a handgrenade at him, but nothing happened. I was like, "Wha...? Did the game glitch and I didn't end up throwing anything?" and then it explodes from below me, killing me. So Niko is so stupid that he'll just drop a grenade below himself?

It's definitely the most annoying mission so far.


----------



## Alpo (May 11, 2008)

Naren said:


> I beat the mission I was talking about on the 6th try. I should have beat it on the 5th try, but some parts of this game were horribly designed. I killed every single bodyguard except for two. I couldn't hit the one with my gun, so I tried to throw a handgrenade at him, but nothing happened. I was like, "Wha...? Did the game glitch and I didn't end up throwing anything?" and then it explodes from below me, killing me. So Niko is so stupid that he'll just drop a grenade below himself?
> 
> It's definitely the most annoying mission so far.



I just finished the game. I lost track of how many times I had to play the last mission because some little thing went wrong. But at least there was one checkpoint during the mission.


----------



## Naren (May 11, 2008)

Alpo said:


> I just finished the game. I lost track of how many times I had to play the last mission because some little thing went wrong. But at least there was one checkpoint during the mission.



I'm only 30% done because I didn't play at all yesterday (had band practice in the morning, then went to lunch and a bookstore with my drummer, then got invited to a party with my friends and went drinking until around midnight) or practically at all the day before that and only about 2 hours today.

Surprised you beat the game so fast. You only got it - what - a week ago?


----------



## Alpo (May 11, 2008)

Naren said:


> I'm only 30% done because I didn't play at all yesterday (had band practice in the morning, then went to lunch and a bookstore with my drummer, then got invited to a party with my friends and went drinking until around midnight) or practically at all the day before that and only about 2 hours today.
> 
> Surprised you beat the game so fast. You only got it - what - a week ago?



I got it at release, but only started playing it a few days after that. I'm at about 65% after finishing the story. Played for 33 hours. It's actually the first GTA game I've played through. It's definitely the best GTA yet, but I doubt I'll play it much anymore. I already put it up for sale.


----------



## Naren (May 11, 2008)

Alpo said:


> I got it at release, but only started playing it a few days after that. I'm at about 65% after finishing the story. Played for 33 hours. It's actually the first GTA game I've played through. It's definitely the best GTA yet, but I doubt I'll play it much anymore. I already put it up for sale.



Ah, 65%. Okay, that's a lot easier to believe.

So, you've been playing it for 33 hours. I've only been playing it for about 15 hours and I'm at 30%, so I guess 65% at 33 hours sounds pretty reasonable.


----------



## Alpo (May 11, 2008)

Naren said:


> Ah, 65%. Okay, that's a lot easier to believe.
> 
> So, you've been playing it for 33 hours. I've only been playing it for about 15 hours and I'm at 30%, so I guess 65% at 33 hours sounds pretty reasonable.



Yeah, I've basically only been doing missions. I haven't really found much else very fun in the game.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 11, 2008)

Naren said:


> I beat the mission I was talking about on the 6th try. I should have beat it on the 5th try, but some parts of this game were horribly designed. I killed every single bodyguard except for two. I couldn't hit the one with my gun, so I tried to throw a handgrenade at him, but nothing happened. I was like, "Wha...? Did the game glitch and I didn't end up throwing anything?" and then it explodes from below me, killing me. So Niko is so stupid that he'll just drop a grenade below himself?
> 
> It's definitely the most annoying mission so far.



That happens to me all the time! I'm kind of glad to hear it's not just me. Half the time when I try to throw a grenade, especially from behind cover, it seems like he either ends up just dropping it or the grenade hits something that really shouldn't have been in the way, and I have to abandon my cover and haul ass out of there. Yesterday when I met up with Badman, he wanted me to help him take out some guys in an alley. I had myself set up so one grenade would take out most of them before they even knew I was there, but it backfired, and the grenade took out all my armor and some of my health and blew up my car. I don't know how Badman survived. Most of the game is great, but several little things like that and they way the controls get stupid when there's a lot going on close to you get pretty frustrating.


----------



## Azyiu (May 12, 2008)

Hehehe, this put a little smile on my face last night and here is what happened. 

Was on my way to dinner with my wife, and I over heard a high school kid talking on the phone with his buddy about GTA IV. They both sounded like they were having a HARD time getting away from cops after getting only a 2-star!    But moments earlier I just beat the mission "Crime and Punishment", and I got 3-star along the way and got out of it without much of a problem!   You kids need to learn how to run away from cops, might be useful one day!


----------



## TomAwesome (May 12, 2008)

Yeah, I'm actually getting pretty decent at getting away from 3-star wanted levels. I even got away from a 4-star earlier without having to duck inside a Pay & Spray! I think it was during the Three Leaf Clover mission, which was a pain.


----------



## Azyiu (May 12, 2008)

What I hate about running away from cops so far is still the car physics... it still feels like skating than driving, even when I am driving very slowly!


----------



## TomAwesome (May 12, 2008)

Yeah. Spinning out is far too easy. Too many turns really slows me down.


----------



## friendforafoe (May 12, 2008)

i think too many turns in real life would slow anybody down...unless you're a criminal...and that's cool


----------



## TomAwesome (May 12, 2008)

True, but I just mean it slows me down a lot more than I feel it should. I have to be going pretty slow, or I spin out trying to use the handbrake to turn the corner.


----------



## Azyiu (May 12, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> True, but I just mean it slows me down a lot more than I feel it should. I have to be going pretty slow, or I spin out trying to use the handbrake to turn the corner.



Exactly... I mean, I looked at the stats and my average speed is a mere 31 mph.  I know there is nothing anyone can do at this point, but I thought things would've been even cooler if they would've used a similar kind of physics like they did in SA.


----------



## Naren (May 12, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Hehehe, this put a little smile on my face last night and here is what happened.
> 
> Was on my way to dinner with my wife, and I over heard a high school kid talking on the phone with his buddy about GTA IV. They both sounded like they were having a HARD time getting away from cops after getting only a 2-star!    But moments earlier I just beat the mission "Crime and Punishment", and I got 3-star along the way and got out of it without much of a problem!   You kids need to learn how to run away from cops, might be useful one day!



2-stars is dang easy to get away from.

3-stars depends on where you are. In the middle-island, Algonquin, it takes a long long time to get away from the police, mainly because there are a lot more police cars on that island, they add helicopters at 3-stars, and because there are a lot more curvy roads.

I once was trying to get it up to 6-stars. I wasn't even trying to escape, but I got it to 4 or 5 stars and accidentally found a helicopter. I got in and just went flying. The other helicopter was trying to shoot me down, but soon I had gotten away from that helicopter, gotten out of their range and it went to 0.

Sometimes, it can even be hard at 2-stars, depending on where you are and on certain circumstances. Like, this one time, it was so fucking annoying. There were NO cars around, so I had to take a police car and they shot it up so much that I had to get out and the only cars in the area were garbage trucks. I really really didn't want to get in, but I didn't have any choice, so I got in and tried to escape. The thing was really really sturdy. It'd take tons of damage no problem. But its top speed was around 15 mph. I was at 3-stars, but I think it would have been hard to escape even at 1-star, considering how slow it went. So, I drove it into a park, jumped out of the car. There were helicopters shooting at me and there were literally no cars ANYWHERE (except police squadcars and the garbage truck I had jumped out of). It took me a total of about 15 minute to get rid of my stars that time. I think my luck was just really really bad, but it almost seemed like the game was trying to stack the deck against me everywhere I went.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 12, 2008)

Do you have something against stealing cop cars? I do it all the time. They're quite often the closest available vehicles in a pinch.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 12, 2008)

Alpo said:


> I can't remember which mission that was, but some of the missions in the game are incredibly frustrating. "Three Leaf Clover" had me peeing my pants in anger.  When two feds sometimes randomly appear from nowhere and kill you, forcing you to play through the whole fucking mission _again_ it gets more than a little annoying.
> 
> At least now you have the text message continue system thingy, so you don't have to go all the way back to where the mission starts. A few checkpoints in the longer missions would have been nice, though.


This is the mission I'm doing now. I was doing pretty well, but it then just went wrong, died, and couldn't be arsed to play from the beginning!


----------



## Azyiu (May 12, 2008)

Naren said:


> 2-stars is dang easy to get away from.
> 
> 3-stars depends on where you are.



Exactly. This time was in the northern part on the first island (I am still early in the game) near the airport. Actually I got OUT of the police search area at first, and was about to pull into this area to hide; but the damn car start "skating" again and I guess one of the cops saw me... so I ended up having to run away again.

So correct me if I am wrong, but the Pay N' Spray does NOT get rid of your stars in this game, right?


----------



## Alpo (May 12, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> So correct me if I am wrong, but the Pay N' Spray does NOT get rid of your stars in this game, right?



It does, but not if the coppers see you. I used it once during the entire game.


----------



## Azyiu (May 12, 2008)

^ ahhh... thanks for clearifying that out for me.


----------



## Naren (May 12, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> So correct me if I am wrong, but the Pay N' Spray does NOT get rid of your stars in this game, right?



 If it didn't, there really wouldn't be any purpose for it to exist, would there?

Just like Alpo said, it gets rid of your stars, but not if the police see you enter it. If they see you enter it, your stars will not change at all.


----------



## Azyiu (May 12, 2008)

Of course... so I guess last time when I went into one, some cops must have seen me entering it... on top of that, I read on the gamefaqs that they no longer get rid of stars... anyway, thanks guys, I am having some fun with it so far, although I can't spend as much time on it as I originally planned to.


----------



## Naren (May 12, 2008)

This game really reminds me what has always annoyed me about the GTA series. 

I was playing a mission and I was doing everything perfect. I killed 18 guys, then kept going and killed 10 guys, then kept going and killed 7 more guys. I had perfect health and perfect armor. I was hiding behind a wall and then suddenly it explodes and I'm dead. I never saw or heard someone tossing a handgrenade and ever since the time in that one mission that Niko was a fucking idiot and dropped the handgrenade, I've never used one. I had played for about 15 minutes up to that point, was doing awesome, and then suddenly I'm dead from an explosion that I didn't hear or see from an enemy that had been shooting at me the whole time. 

And I woke up in the hospital with about $7000 gone and all my ammo for one of my guns gone. No fucking way I was gonna replay that mission without reloading my game.

EDIT: Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. It happened to me again the second time through at the exact same time. And this time I had made sure to kill everyone. There was only one guy left that I knew of and I saw him die from the explosion in slow motion too.  What the fuck?


----------



## friendforafoe (May 12, 2008)

I dunno what to tell you man...I DO know that I've reached undress to kill and I tried about three times and almost made it, but got shot to hell once I stepped outside so I'm ignoring that mission until I absolutely have to...I'm just enjoying this game any way I can. I'm probably about 2/3 complete with the game...I only have about 40 missions completed but loads of playtime. I get too distracted too easily


----------



## TomAwesome (May 12, 2008)

It's not bad if you just take out one of the guys next to one of the exits and haul ass out of the building. Then you just have to chase down the other two in their truck. Also, always go into a mission with body armor!


----------



## Naren (May 12, 2008)

friendforafoe said:


> I dunno what to tell you man...I DO know that I've reached undress to kill and I tried about three times and almost made it, but got shot to hell once I stepped outside so I'm ignoring that mission until I absolutely have to...I'm just enjoying this game any way I can. I'm probably about 2/3 complete with the game...I only have about 40 missions completed but loads of playtime. I get too distracted too easily



No. I'm way way past "Undressed to Kill." I mentioned that I beat that mission about 2 pages ago or so. I'm talking about a completely different mission.

I beat the mission I'm talking about, but the way I finally beat it was by not hiding behind anything or staying in plce. I just kept running in the open, shooting everyone and everything. I think I killed a total of 40-50 people in that mission. In "Undress to Kill" you only kill a total of about 10-15 people.



TomAwesome said:


> It's not bad if you just take out one of the guys next to one of the exits and haul ass out of the building. Then you just have to chase down the other two in their truck. Also, always go into a mission with body armor!



Yeah. The way I beat that mission was I walked into the club, shot the guard outside from inside, then killed all the guards who came into the area I was in. I knelt down and walked into the main room, shooting everyone on the upper level, then snuck behind the railing type area that I used as cover, shot everyone below, then got up, shot the guy in the back room (still had perfect health and almost perfect armor), jumped in the nice car across the street, kept shooting the car continuously until it caught on fire. The guys got out of the car. I got out of my car and shot them to death with pretty much perfect health and armor. The hand grenade thing was really really annoying, but once you come up with a good strategy and no glitches or bugs happen, it's not tough.


----------



## ibznorange (May 13, 2008)

Eric, get the hell on PSN and play multi with us


----------



## TomAwesome (May 13, 2008)

One of us! One of us!


----------



## Naren (May 13, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Eric, get the hell on PSN and play multi with us



Can't, dude. I bought the 360 version because it was like $6 cheaper. 

Besides, I know more people who have the 360 version than who have the PS3 version.

There are a few multiplatform games that I bought for the PS3, though, because the graphics and load times were better, but not GTA4, sorry.


----------



## friendforafoe (May 13, 2008)

i wanna play online with you guys...PSN punched me in the face and stole my lunch money...then kept teasing me with all the multiplayer invites...and then had sex with my girlfriend...right the fuck in front of me


----------



## Azyiu (May 15, 2008)

Ok, I need some advice / helps here.

I called Jacob and trying to make a delivery for him for the second time (the one delivered to the China Town). Ok, how the hell do I escape from the ambush? I tried firing back, I tried getting inside the car and drove away and I still get killed... the aiming is SOOOOOO super bad!!!  By the way, delivering "goods" for Jacob is not required for a 100%, am I right?

Oh, on a side note, my wife and I were laughing so damn hard while I was around the China Town...  One business sign reads "Ben Chow something something"... in "Ben Chow" = panis in Cantonese slang  And there is also a cake store... and if you read its name a certain way, it means "mother's private part".


----------



## TomAwesome (May 15, 2008)

You mean when you do one of those optional jobs for him and when you stash the stuff, some guys from a rival gang jump out at you? I just killed them all and went on my way.


----------



## Naren (May 15, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Ok, I need some advice / helps here.
> 
> I called Jacob and trying to make a delivery for him for the second time (the one delivered to the China Town). Ok, how the hell do I escape from the ambush? I tried firing back, I tried getting inside the car and drove away and I still get killed... the aiming is SOOOOOO super bad!!!  By the way, delivering "goods" for Jacob is not required for a 100%, am I right?
> 
> Oh, on a side note, my wife and I were laughing so damn hard while I was around the China Town...  One business sign reads "Ben Chow something something"... in "Ben Chow" = panis in Cantonese slang  And there is also a cake store... and if you read its name a certain way, it means "mother's private part".



 I thought you were a GTA expert. That was still the first very beginning of the game (around 10% if I remember correctly).

That was a really really easy mission. Beat it the first time with perfect health (I don't think you were allowed to have armor yet).

I don't see how the aiming could be bad since you just push the left trigger button and it automatically locks on and aims at the closest person. You can push left and write to switch targets.

It's incredibly simple.  There is no reason why you should even be shot once in that mission. Dying is just unheard of. 

Were you lying about owning all the other GTA games?


----------



## Azyiu (May 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> Were you lying about owning all the other GTA games?



I was wondering about what is "wrong" with me too.  For some strange reasons I just couldn't seem to beat that little seemingly easy mission...  I was able to beat both _The master and the Molotov _and _Russian Revolution_ in ONE go on my first try... man, what is "wrong" with me...


----------



## Naren (May 15, 2008)

I beat "Three Leaf Clover" yesterday on my first try and still had most of my life. I wonder why everyone said it was so insanely hard. But THEN, I tried "Wrong Is Right" which is supposed to be easy and it reminded me how much I hate chasing cars in this game. Cars are so difficult to control. They go swerving so that they're facing backwards and they're horrible at turning. I tried the mission 3 times, but Oleg always got away. 



Azyiu said:


> I was wondering about what is "wrong" with me too.  For some strange reasons I just couldn't seem to beat that little seemingly easy mission...  I was able to beat both _The master and the Molotov _and _Russian Revolution_ in ONE go on my first try... man, what is "wrong" with me...



I just got the "Survive for 5 minutes on 6 stars" achievement yesterday and killed a total of about 40 policeman and SWAT guys and still had most of my health at the end.

From my perspective, all of the Jacob missions are incredibly easy and you should definitely not die during any of them. I could see getting hurt in some of them since it's your first time using a weapon, but the weapon system in GTA4 is the easiest weapon system out of all of the GTA games and would be too easy if GTA were an on-foot action game.


----------



## Alpo (May 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> I beat "Three Leaf Clover" yesterday on my first try and still had most of my life. I wonder why everyone said it was so insanely hard. But THEN, I tried "Wrong Is Right" which is supposed to be easy and it reminded me how much I hate chasing cars in this game. Cars are so difficult to control. They go swerving so that they're facing backwards and they're horrible at turning. I tried the mission 3 times, but Oleg always got away.



I had some terrible luck with "Three Leaf Clover." When the action starts, two feds would sometimes appear out of nowhere on both sides. Of course Niko is an idiot (or worried he might get his clothes dirty) so he would just whack them with the shotgun. Shoot them in the face, moron! I don't understand why they made him hit people with the gun if they get too close.


----------



## Naren (May 15, 2008)

Alpo said:


> I had some terrible luck with "Three Leaf Clover." When the action starts, two feds would sometimes appear out of nowhere on both sides. Of course Niko is an idiot (or worried he might get his clothes dirty) so he would just whack them with the shotgun. Shoot them in the face, moron! I don't understand why they made him hit people with the gun if they get too close.



They should have made it so you automatically kill them execution-style gun to the forehead for people who are too close. Instant death.

I remember those feds, though. I hit them in the head with the gun, stepped back and shot them to death. 

There are a lot of random things that can make certain missions harder than they should be such as Niko randomly dropping a hand grenade or something.


----------



## Alpo (May 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> There are a lot of random things that can make certain missions harder than they should be such as Niko randomly dropping a hand grenade or something.



One of the supidest things that happened to me was during one of the last missions, I was like 3/4 of the way through the mission, when I suddenly drop through some stairs. Okay, no big deal, I can easily get out. Except there was a fucking invisible wall blocking my path. Great.


----------



## Naren (May 15, 2008)

Alpo said:


> One of the supidest things that happened to me was during one of the last missions, I was like 3/4 of the way through the mission, when I suddenly drop through some stairs. Okay, no big deal, I can easily get out. Except there was a fucking invisible wall blocking my path. Great.



I haven't fallen through stairs, but I've had similar things happen to me. Like, I'm at the end of a mission and Niko doesn't jump AT ALL (despite me pushing the button correctly), which makes him fall off the roof, killing him. And I've had little glitches where someone will say something and Niko will be uncontrollable for a few seconds. I can usually fix that by pressing "start" and then pressing "start" again, but it has contributed to some annoyance. 

This one time I got killed at 1 star when I hadn't even done anything wrong. I had low health from the last mission I had beat and I was on the way to a Burger Shot. Before I could get there, I bumped into a guy and he attacked me, so I attacked him back (with my fists) until he was on the ground. The police ran up to me with guns and I didn't want to go to jail, so I pushed the A button and they shot me again and again as I tried to get in my car. Dead. 

I liked how in Assassin's Creed the guards wouldn't attack you if you beat someone up with your fists, but would come after you if you pulled out a weapon.


----------



## Azyiu (May 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> I didn't want to go to jail



 That's what most criminals would say before they go on and create a bigger trouble than the original one.


----------



## Alpo (May 15, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> That's what most criminals would say before they go on and create a bigger trouble than the original one.



I probably went to jail twice during the game, it's annoying when you lose all your weapons, so I always chose death.


----------



## Naren (May 15, 2008)

Alpo said:


> I probably went to jail twice during the game, it's annoying when you lose all your weapons, so I always chose death.



Me too. I always reload my past save game whenever I die or go to jail. When you go to jail, you lose all your weapons and something like $2000-3000 or so and when you go to the hospital, you keep all your weapons and lose around $5000-7000 (although the money you lose depends on how far you are in the game, I assume).

So I just reload my previously saved game.



Azyiu said:


> That's what most criminals would say before they go on and create a bigger trouble than the original one.



And, considering that I got the "Survive for 5 minutes on 6 stars" achievement after that, I'd have to say you're right.


----------



## Azyiu (May 18, 2008)

Spent even more time on GTA IV over this past weekend, and I got to clost to 30% now.


*!!!SPOILER ALERT!!!*












Spoiler



IMan, maybe I am the only one, but I wouldn't or couldn't suspect Michelle is who she really is! What a surprise to me. So far I am liking the story and I thought this is the best story in all GTAs yet. No joke, for a few moments I did feel being "cheated" when I found out who she really is... damn! Will I see her again down the road? I want to kill that bitch!


----------



## Naren (May 18, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Man, maybe I am the only one, but I wouldn't or couldn't suspect Michelle is who she really is! What a surprise to me. So far I am liking the story and I thought this is the best story in all GTAs yet. No joke, for a few moments I did feel being "cheated" when I found out who she really is... damn! Will I see her again down the road? I want to kill that bitch!



Dude, use spoiler tags!

I'm at 51% right now and yeah.



Spoiler



Yes, you do see her again down the road, but I don't think there is any way to kill her. And you definitely can't date her. But I'm currently dating a lawyer who can get rid of all my stars whenever I call her. Yesterday I killed 3 cops, took a copcar, had 3 stars, called her up and said "Honey, I'm being chased by cops. They're probably harassing me because I'm a foreigner" and she said "I'll have their badges, baby. I'm calling the DA" and about 15 seconds later all my stars disappeared. I love doing that.


----------



## Azyiu (May 19, 2008)

Naren said:


> Dude, use spoiler tags!



I know I should, but how do I do that?


----------



## Naren (May 19, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> I know I should, but how do I do that?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/movies-books-tv-media/12455-spoiler-tags-don-t-ruin-rest-us.html


----------



## Azyiu (May 19, 2008)

Naren said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/movies-books-tv-media/12455-spoiler-tags-don-t-ruin-rest-us.html



Thanks, didn't know how before that.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 19, 2008)

Spoiler



I just ran into Ivan again! Y'know, the guy Vlad wanted you to kill in the _Ivan the Not So Terrible_ mission pretty early on in the game. I was on my way to do another mission, and he was just standing there on the side of the road. He's doing pretty well now! He has a supposedly hot fiancèe and is making a decent amount of money. I had to save his ass again, but he seemed really appreciative. I'm glad I didn't kill him, and I'm wondering if I'll be running into him again.


----------



## Naren (May 20, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I just ran into Ivan again! Y'know, the guy Vlad wanted you to kill in the _Ivan the Not So Terrible_ mission pretty early on in the game. I was on my way to do another mission, and he was just standing there on the side of the road. He's doing pretty well now! He has a supposedly hot fiancèe and is making a decent amount of money. I had to save his ass again, but he seemed really appreciative. I'm glad I didn't kill him, and I'm wondering if I'll be running into him again.



You didn't kill him?  I know there are like 3-4 missions where you can choose to kill or not kill someone, but I've killed every single person in ever single one of those missions.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 20, 2008)

Haha. You cold, man! You cold!



Spoiler



I didn't kill Ivan, because Vlad was a piece of shit, and I didn't want to play his game. I didn't kill a guy that corrupt cop (I forget his name at the moment) wanted me to kill for similar reasons. I'm still not sure if I made the right choice on that one. What about that whole Playboy/Dwayne situation? What did you do there?


----------



## Naren (May 20, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Haha. You cold, man! You cold!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I killed Playboy because I liked Dwayne and felt sorry for him.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 20, 2008)

Spoiler



Same here. And we got a sweet new safe house out of it!


----------



## Azyiu (May 20, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Haha. You cold, man! You cold!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trust me, I am with you there, and I am positive you have made the correct choice. 



Spoiler



Now I just fucking wanted to kill Michelle! That lying bitch!


----------



## TomAwesome (May 20, 2008)

Spoiler



I dunno. I still like her a lot more than Kate anyway! Kate is nice, but eh... I keep meaning to go back to Love-Meet, but someone calls me, or I see a "friend", or I get otherwise distracted on the way.


----------



## Naren (May 20, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Trust me, I am with you there, and I am positive you have made the correct choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then you're a hypocrit.  If you hate her, you should hate Niko too.

I actually like her.


----------



## Azyiu (May 20, 2008)

Naren said:


> Then you're a hypocrit.  If you hate her, you should hate Niko too.
> 
> I actually like her.



What? I think you lost me...


----------



## Naren (May 20, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> What? I think you lost me...





Spoiler



You hate her and want to kill her for the exact same thing you're doing. She worked for them because she was forced to. And now you're working for them because you're forced to. Pretty bizarre, dude.  Take a look in the mirror, Niko.


----------



## Azyiu (May 20, 2008)

Naren said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You hate her and want to kill her for the exact same thing you're doing. She worked for them because she was forced to. And now you're working for them because you're forced to. Pretty bizarre, dude.  Take a look in the mirror, Niko.





Spoiler



She was forced to do what she did? I thought she is working for the government? As an FBI agent or something like that, by choice. Ok, I only got as far as THAT mission where she took the coke, and I do not know any other back story. So maybe down the road Niko will find out why Michelle did what she did to him? Than again, I did not see that coming, and somehow I felt "cheated" by her (that shows how well they put things together for this game).


----------



## Naren (May 20, 2008)

Right now I'm at 62% of the game completed. I finished the last of the assassination missions last night. Some of those were really fun.



Azyiu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> She was forced to do what she did? I thought she is working for the government? As an FBI agent or something like that, by choice. Ok, I only got as far as THAT mission where she took the coke, and I do not know any other back story. So maybe down the road Niko will find out why Michelle did what she did to him? Than again, I did not see that coming, and somehow I felt "cheated" by her (that shows how well they put things together for this game).





Spoiler



You're complaining about Michelle and you haven't even started doing the U.L. Paper missions yet?


----------



## Azyiu (May 20, 2008)

Naren said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You're complaining about Michelle and you haven't even started doing the U.L. Paper missions yet?





Spoiler



Look, yes, I only completed up to that mission, but like I said, I didn't see that coming, not from her at least. So in a good way the story was written very well, and that twist kind of got me there. So I was simply expressing my feeling as how I felt at that moment. At that moment I did feel "cheated" and all, you know? That's all. I know it is GTA, and everyone's a rat.


----------



## Naren (May 20, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Look, yes, I only completed up to that mission, but like I said, I didn't see that coming, not from her at least. So in a good way the story was written very well, and that twist kind of got me there. So I was simply expressing my feeling as how I felt at that moment. At that moment I did feel "cheated" and all, you know? That's all. I know it is GTA, and everyone's a rat.



You most of all.


----------



## Azyiu (May 20, 2008)

Naren said:


> You most of all.



Thanks...  that's why I am in LC, and I will rule LC soon enough.


----------



## Naren (May 20, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Thanks...  that's why I am in LC, and I will rule LC soon enough.



I'm almost up to $500,000.


----------



## Azyiu (May 20, 2008)

Naren said:


> I'm almost up to $500,000.



Nice. Making money in GTA IV is slightly different from all previous GTAs. Now money doesn't come as easily (at least up to where I am at now), and I think that only motivates you more.


----------



## Naren (May 20, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Nice. Making money in GTA IV is slightly different from all previous GTAs. Now money doesn't come as easily (at least up to where I am at now), and I think that only motivates you more.



I've afraid I won't have over $500,000 when I beat the game (and one of the achievements is "have a total of $500,000") because I keep spending ridiculous amounts of money on rockets ($5000 a rocket. I bought 6 for $30,000).


----------



## Azyiu (May 20, 2008)

That is the motivation, dude. They offer a good balance of making and spending money in this game, which is GOOD!  Back in the GTA III days, money was like no object... at first with that much of money was fun, but it got boring after a short while.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 20, 2008)

That's one of the things that can be frustrating in this game. Weapons are expensive! I'm pretty efficient with my shots most of the time (I've generally got a 1:1 shot to kill ratio with my pistol), and I find far more ammo than I ever use for my basic weapons, but those less common ones are painful when it comes time to restock. Rockets are expensive, like you said, and I think grenades are about $700 a pop (discounted from Jacob). Sniper rounds aren't exactly cheap, either. I use grenades often enough that I always like having a good stock of them. In previous games, it wasn't too hard to find weapons, but the only weapon I've found so far aside from guns people drop when I kill them is a baseball bat.


----------



## Azyiu (May 21, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> In previous games, it wasn't too hard to find weapons, but the only weapon I've found so far aside from guns people drop when I kill them is a baseball bat.



I wonder if that bat is corked?


----------



## templton89 (May 24, 2008)

I've finished the game and along the way heard a lot of complains from different people, but I personally think it's almost perfect. Car physics - never had problems with, when accelerating im not slaming "pedal" to the metal, and same about stops and hand brakes. Be jentle to the controller- that's why it has sensetivity levels. Fights - the ability to hide behind objecst can be bad sometimes if you didn't see the enemy and you are stuck to the box and he's just shooting at you and you cant even aim... Auto aim and expensive guns - auto aim doesn't make things too easy as many said, you still need to tweak your aim a little bit to score a headshot - and that at the same time solves problem of expensive guns. All in all I think game was pretty easy, I'm not a hardcore gamer and play rarely, but most parts were pretty easy.





Spoiler



As to killing people in missions - I've tried to spare most of the people that I felt bad for. I didn't kill Ivan, or Darko, I killed playboy x - becasue I didn't think Dwayne deserves to die. When I had to choose to kill corrupted cop or his brother - I choose the cop, he played me and thretened me, plus his cracked out brother didn't do anything to anyone and his only problem is drugs, but that doesn't hurt anyone else...The last mission - I actually saved and tried taking different steps, pretty cool that there are alternative endings, but sucks that both are not exactly happy-ends.

By the way - a question about love-meet.net :
I've went out with Sobohoe and Lawchick at the same time - one restores your health over the phone and the other one helps you loose wanted level... did anyone else had any luck with any other girls? Did anyone try their luck with guys ? Just curious if Rockstar was thoughtful enough to not offend gay minorities lol


PS I've tried to kill Michelle after a few dates - and when she didn't die after 15 rounds from AK47 in her head I knew that she will do something later on in the game


----------



## TomAwesome (May 24, 2008)

Spoiler tags FTW.


----------



## templton89 (May 24, 2008)

my fault.... I didn't realize that green text on green background was meant to hide spoilers


----------

